# Perry Hubs......



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2018)

What the #$*&#$#*@%@#!!! threads are these?!?!?! I need nuts and cant find correct size anywhere


----------



## buickmike (Feb 14, 2018)

I searched rat rods . They mention the British designed "whitworth"            " threads.  Also suggesting you check auto emporium specializing in British made sports cars. Or toss whole thing out for ND.


----------



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2018)

Aha! We got a vintage British auto repair shop in town! Good idea thanks!!


----------



## Gordon (Feb 14, 2018)

If you don't find any there, I might have some extras.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

If it isnt a 3/8" X 24 TPI then its  an “English” or “Raleigh” thread 3/8” X 26 TPI. That’s why you can’t find them in a bike shop or hardware store. I doubt it to be Whitworth but who knows?  Maybe somebody here has a Raleigh with extras


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

Count the threads over a 1" span.


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2018)

I have a "Renak" hub that needs a new axle and hardware. It's a cool little hub. What's the chances of these threads being the same?


----------



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2018)

Pchiggin you are spot on! 3/8, 24 comes close, but gotta be the 26


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

Floyd said:


> Pchiggin you are spot on! 3/8, 24 comes close, but gotta be the 26



Good,Hope you find the nuts. Perry is an English made hub right? I think its stamped on the brake arm.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

partsguy said:


> I have a "Renak" hub that needs a new axle and hardware. It's a cool little hub. What's the chances of these threads being the same?



Well,Count the threads over a 1" span and measure the diameter. That will narrow it down. If you count 24 Threads Per Inch (TPI) you have an axle that was common to most coaster brake hubs back in the day,although not common @ todays bike shops. They're still available online pretty cheap.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

I bought an 18" length of Grade 7 3/8" X 24 TPI rod and made a couple of axles for 2 of my riders.


----------



## bricycle (Feb 14, 2018)

I had some Steve Perry hubs, and I had to go on an incredible Journey to locate nuts. :eek:


----------



## partsguy (Feb 14, 2018)

PCHiggin said:


> Well,Count the threads over a 1" span and measure the diameter. That will narrow it down. If you count 24 Threads Per Inch (TPI) you have an axle that was common to most coaster brake hubs back in the day,although not common @ todays bike shops. They're still available online pretty cheap.




Well, the only issue is, somebody jammed incorrect nuts on it and totally screwed up both ends of the axle. I had to cut it apart to save the hub internals. I'll post pics of it later.


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

partsguy said:


> Well, the only issue is, somebody jammed incorrect nuts on it and totally screwed up both ends of the axle. I had to cut it apart to save the hub internals. I'll post pics of it later.



3/8-24 screws are still available from the larger hardware stores. Take one of your cones and try a screw in it?


----------



## TR6SC (Feb 14, 2018)

Floyd said:


> What the #$*&#$#*@%@#!!! threads are these?!?!?! I need nuts and cant find correct size anywhereView attachment 754318



Floyd, I've got taps, dies, and nuts. PM me if you want some help.


----------



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2018)

Thanks! If my stop after work today fails, ill be in touch


----------



## Floyd (Feb 14, 2018)

Sports car place didnt have anything. Screw it...... tore it down and tapped and died it all 3/8, 24!


----------



## buickmike (Feb 14, 2018)

I had a similar komet hub. But the thing wouldn't brake without pedal going half way around. I threw it away. Only way I can ride any distance gotta be close to NOS.parts. most coasters from back in the day are worn out.


----------



## ABC Services (Feb 14, 2018)

Perry rear hubs according to the Sutherlands book is 3/8" X 26


----------



## PCHiggin (Feb 14, 2018)

ABC Services said:


> Perry rear hubs according to the Sutherlands book is 3/8" X 26



Makes sense, it was made in England. Counting the threads and measuring the diameter is a pretty easy way to see what you have


----------



## partsguy (Feb 15, 2018)

buickmike said:


> I had a similar komet hub. But the thing wouldn't brake without pedal going half way around. I threw it away. Only way I can ride any distance gotta be close to NOS.parts. most coasters from back in the day are worn out.




My '61 Monark has a Komet, and while a beautiful hub, it also does not perform well. Low mileage bike too, or just well maintained and garage-kept. My Bendix and ND hubs are all great though! Oddly, I have replaced more front axle bearings, cones, axles, and hubs than I can count. I only replace rear axles if some dummy cross-threaded it with incorrect nuts.


----------

